# So anyone like Dubstep?



## tajio (Feb 22, 2011)

So yeah anyone like dubstep or even know what is (music genre by the way)?

If you don't know what 'Dubstep' is then here are some helpful links:

Wiki: Click Here
Dubstep Documentry: Click Here
Some great dubstep tracks on UKFDubstep: Click Here
List of dubstep artists: Click Here

My favourite dubstep track at the moment:
[youtube]9QW16nI08qo[/youtube]
**The Heavy Bass drop starts at 1:20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 **​

P.S. Kick, Wub Wub Wuuub, Snare!


----------



## ByteMunch (Feb 23, 2011)

Modestep. 'Nuff said.


----------



## whoomph (Feb 23, 2011)

Dubstep fan reporting in.
One of my favourites
[youtube]0uuZZV2rwi4[/youtube]

I am partial to a bit of dubcheese (shhhhhh!!!!)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4URSaRxDnRI[/youtube]


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 23, 2011)

[youtube]vb4cSGw3H5A[/youtube]

EDIT: Another nice one

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vzEIgBuZqw[/youtube]


----------



## tajio (Feb 23, 2011)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> Modestep. 'Nuff said.



Same here. One of my faves!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 23, 2011)

I somewhat enjoy it. Lets say i like it more than i dont. sooo
That said...
[youtube]HIz411TpMs8[/youtube]

Also i like more of Dubcore? Like the metal of dubstep. Has more of a drum and bass feel to it. With a solid drum line and what not. At least thats what i was told.


----------



## ThePeon (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah Like dubstep allot ^^ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6CMKogq0vM


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

Is this dubstep?


----------



## Ducky (Feb 23, 2011)

Dubstep = Skrillex.

Dubstep literally changed the way people catch electronic music. It's like emo music + rap music + metal + electronic music


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 23, 2011)

Also dubstep has some of the best comments sections on all of youtube.

"That drop was lower than my grandma's tits."
"if my girlfriend sounded like this i might listen to her more often"
"567 people don't have subwoofers."
"my neighbors listen to Dubstep........... because they have too"


----------



## Satangel (Feb 23, 2011)

Only at parties where the music is really loud and you actually feel the music in your chest. At home like I'm now, no, not at all.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 24, 2011)

here we go. I think this more classifies as dubcore. 

[youtube]P3ot-LMuPgs[/youtube]


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 24, 2011)

Seriously?

This is random sounds (sounds not music) slapped together with a "bass beat" and a mix of genre's that make it sound like Optimus Prime is hurling after a night on the binge...


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 24, 2011)

Deffo bruv, sicky dirty bass

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDPDgomyvAo[/youtube]

Even my 3 kids love it.  Wife can't stand it though

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8bTyhk4KkQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 24, 2011)

I like Freeform and Breakbeat more, but whatever.

[youtube]QFwMUsd1hRU[/youtube]

Ah, I just realized this is more DnB than Dubstep, oh well.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 24, 2011)

I like it in small doses. It all sounds the same.


----------



## Lee79 (Feb 24, 2011)

I like this one Dark filth

[youtube]EQgbvorvWLk[/youtube]

Also check out Rough Tempo Radio if you like Dubstep they play it alot.


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 24, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I like Freeform and Breakbeat more, but whatever.
> 
> [youtube]QFwMUsd1hRU[/youtube]
> 
> Ah, I just realized this is more DnB than Dubstep, oh well.



Saw Subfocus last year supporting Pendulum.  Pretty slick and really had the place bouncing


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 24, 2011)

Holy shit just plugged laptop playing chase and status into amp, bass to max, lights out, strobe light on youtube on full screen. Amazing.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 25, 2011)

[youtube]1K9HlT9xN44[/youtube]


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 25, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> [youtube]1K9HlT9xN44[/youtube]



Lol, tit!


----------



## Sop (Feb 25, 2011)

I like dubstep
My favorite track is August - UKF dubstep


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 25, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> I like dubstep
> My favorite track is August - UKF dubstep



Wasn't that just a mix for August 2010?  Don't think it's a 'track'


----------



## Sop (Feb 25, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh


----------



## spinal_cord (Feb 25, 2011)

You guys do know we've had this music for a good 12 years now do you?

[youtube]adywROr6puk[/youtube]


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 25, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> You guys do know we've had this music for a good 12 years now do you?
> 
> [youtube]adywROr6puk[/youtube]



Mr Oizo was classed as Electro House.  Not all his tracks were like this, I actually thought his other stuff was shite.  One hit wonder


----------



## Lee79 (Feb 25, 2011)

If you guys like Modestep check out Rough Tempo Radio On Demand. They have a couple of live mix's from when they where live on there. Also DJ SCOUNDREL who owns and runs RTR is also the owner of Modestep's record label so any new tunes always get a premiere airing on RTR when he is DJ'ing.


----------



## Daizu (Feb 25, 2011)

I usually listen to more electro house than dubstep. The only dubstep I've really listened to is Skrillex, I've yet to hear any other ones I really like.



Spoiler



[youtube]Uzxa1vlk43Y[/youtube]


----------



## Raiser (Feb 27, 2011)

My favorites:

[youtube]29uSjbT98es[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2gArv7NJV4

And of course, Skrillex!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AmJX4zUrUA

EDIT: Something's wrong with my YouTube embedding. -.- Last two showed up as the first (Get To The Point).


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 27, 2011)

[youtube]uJh3EzE6xyU[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Feb 28, 2011)

[youtube]qrGQDHPLJXs[/youtube]


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Feb 28, 2011)

So wonderously camp!

[youtube]CJzfTZlEl40[/youtube]


----------



## bnwchbammer (Feb 28, 2011)

Been listening to a lot of Skrillex lately, so I'll throw up some of my faves from him:







Shit goes hard.

Other faves by various artists:






I listen to too much dubstep.
Oh well, it's good.

(edit)
Lemme know if the links aren't working cuz for some reason on mine they're all coming up as the first song I tagged...


----------



## BionicC (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, they're all showing up as the same video (but if you quote your post you can see the individual YouTube IDs). The same thing's happened to me a few times btw.

[youtube]f90E84rOzmc[/youtube]


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 5, 2011)

Meh, I sometimes like dubstep. 

But, I just came across an awesome song.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTjfyJd8uOU[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 5, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1hLduV1p88&hd=1[/youtube]​"I was bangin' seven grams rocks and finishing them. I have one speed and one gear GO"​


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 6, 2011)

bwnchbammer: I switched the YouTube tags in your post to the old version, if you don't mind, where each video shows. The new tag showing only the first video has been brought up; it still awaits fixing.


----------



## BionicC (Mar 6, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Meh, I sometimes like dubstep.
> 
> But, I just came across an awesome song.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTjfyJd8uOU[/youtube]



If you like that you should check out some of Unicorn Kid's stuff:





Japanese producer Quarta 330 is doing some interesting chiptune/dubstep stuff too:


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Skream Midnight Request Line A classic
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovQS1o6Dxfc[/youtube]


----------



## paratroopa (Mar 6, 2011)

Surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet.
One of the biggest tracks of last year...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZkzcm7ubQg[/youtube]


----------



## GentleFist (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]2kRWsE9QZN8[/youtube]

well this...


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 6, 2011)

Sup wobblers
[youtube]M1ihdW-u5Mg[/youtube]


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 6, 2011)

BionicC said:
			
		

> *snip*


I love you man. Those are some awesome songs!


----------



## BionicC (Mar 7, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> BionicC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes yes, let's get some OG dubstep up in here. All from 2003:

Benny Ill vs DJ Hatcha - Crazy Intro


DJ Abstract - Touch


Dubchild - Roll Dat Shit


Horsepower Productions - Fat Larry's Skank


Now _that's_ what we called dubstep back in my day...


----------



## Tokiopop (Mar 7, 2011)

Overrated, 9/10 of it sounds like crap.


----------



## Staraptor (Mar 8, 2011)

Who is dubstep and why is everyone obsessed with them in this thread?


----------



## jamesaa (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't listen to it at home, however if i'm at a club or somewhere i can feel the bass destroying my ears then its all good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Having said that I can watch this all day:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRKgT1LwIhg[/youtube]


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 8, 2011)

Not much into it. I mean, I'm 43 years old so I'm not supposed to be, right??


I do like this though.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJySBGPR-EU[/youtube]

edit
But isn't this better on the ears, even if its not 'dubstep'??

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzPf5Xy04Ck[/youtube]


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty much the only song I like from the genre. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWnpwV63KiY[/youtube]


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 8, 2011)

I personally don't like dubstep, but I can see how some people like it. 

I just hate how every song is literally the same thing. Also, I barely consider it music.


----------



## BionicC (Mar 8, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Pretty much the only song I like from the genre.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWnpwV63KiY[/youtube]



Pssst... that's drum & bass, not dubstep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone who thinks all dubstep sounds the same... you guys know it's not just about screechy wobbly midrange synths, right?


----------



## Forstride (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't like dubstep itself, but this, what I like to call Dubcore is pretty awesome:

[youtube]V225rn1ky0w[/youtube]


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 8, 2011)

Love this one:


Not really dubstep, buuuuuut it's related to it:


----------



## Tokiopop (Mar 8, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Pretty much the only song I like from the genre.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWnpwV63KiY[/youtube]


D&B, which is actually good. Dubstep is its shitty spin-off


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 8, 2011)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> D&B, which is actually good. Dubstep is its shitty spin-off


Mind giving us some examples of this "shitty dubstep"?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 9, 2011)

For the record, the new [youtube] tag should have been fixed now.


----------



## Rise (Mar 9, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpCfDHbUmvM[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS8v4XPz3LU[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXNxl7lJT2g[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzVDxhTv3Ic[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ_jK8HqKM8[/youtube]

Brits got talent


----------



## BionicC (Mar 10, 2011)

Rise said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzVDxhTv3Ic[/youtube]



Ah, that's breaks, not dubstep. But yes, very awesome! I'm a big fan of Ed Solo and his partner in crime Deekline -- check out their work on the Cut & Run, Crisp Biscuit and Hot Cakes labels if you haven't already!


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 17, 2011)

darkassassin6776 said:
			
		

> So this is what caused the earthquake in Japan...


----------



## Raiser (Mar 18, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Love this one:


Thank you very much for this! Thoroughly enjoyed every second of it!


----------



## tehnoobshow (Mar 18, 2011)

Right now aside from rock,punk and some metal songs i predominantly listen to dubstep, electronic, house and techno music.

Also, 16 bit machine gun is absolutely amazing so i strongly recommend it and chainsaw calligraphy (which is also by 16 bit).


----------



## BionicC (Mar 19, 2011)

If you like 16-bit and have an iPhone or Wii then check out the game lilt line, it's great fun but sadly hasn't sold very well (apparently it's sold so poorly on WiiWare that Nintendo might not even pay royalties to the developers!)

[youtube]FUgwZBpiuvg[/youtube]


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 19, 2011)

Staraptor said:
			
		

> Who is dubstep and why is everyone obsessed with them in this thread?


Dubstep is not an artist, it's a genre.
It's basically electronic reggae, with influences from drum 'n bass, metal (not always) and hiphop.


----------



## BionicC (Mar 20, 2011)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> It's basically electronic reggae, with influences from drum 'n bass, metal (not always) and hiphop.



Specifically its roots are in late 90s 2-step UK garage, eg. tracks like this:

[youtube]48zg8o-XzPA[/youtube]
[youtube]1XlcddsYnLM[/youtube]

Then in the early 00s (2001-2002) you had some producers taking things a little darker with the basslines, and playing around with the beats a little:

[youtube]9Giccs8tz1Q[/youtube]
[youtube]DXiKsGyUQnE[/youtube]
[youtube]oZKSeUC8nKo[/youtube]
[youtube]I5kz4JECAxQ[/youtube]
[youtube]7FQj04HaGmg[/youtube]
[youtube]UlUfIFbCF5c[/youtube]

...and that's what ended up being called dubstep around 2003 or thereabouts. A few years later, half-speed beats were everywhere, and a few years after that (thanks to Rusko or Caspa or someone like that) everyone was putting wobble basslines in their tunes. Now a lot of dubstep is all about who can get the most fucked-up noises in their tracks, but hey-ho, I guess that's progress for you.


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope it works.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 27, 2011)

Dubstep is probably my least favourite genre of music period. The gayest thing electro musicians have ever come up with.


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 27, 2011)

I love dubstep


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 28, 2011)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> [youtube]2kRWsE9QZN8[/youtube]
> 
> well this...



I was going to link to this. The only "dubstep" song I like.


----------



## Dter ic (Mar 30, 2011)

[youtube]Q6CMKogq0vM[/youtube]


----------



## BionicC (Apr 2, 2011)

[youtube]lEv3vXPk37Q[/youtube]
[youtube]XZq-ZfBTL_Y[/youtube]


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 12, 2011)

Too bad the free download is a cut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





More like chillstep I think.


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 18, 2011)

The drops at 1:09

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfeyUGZt8nk[/youtube]


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2011)

I've got 100 different Dubstep songs


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 19, 2011)

please share them!


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 20, 2011)

I love Dubstep now... I'm actually trying to experiment with some in my music.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm glad this topic got bumped back up, I always thought dubstep was something like this 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1hLduV1p88[/youtube] 
but the opening post's choice opened my ears with that fine selection.


----------



## BionicC (Aug 20, 2011)

Nah, it's more like this.

[youtube]NrQO6lXsvpA[/youtube]


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Aug 24, 2011)

BionicC said:
			
		

> Nah, it's more like this.



That was quite intense, I suddenly feel the urge to work out with my shirt on.


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 31, 2011)

I like mostly remixes:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEbJ4qLiMu0&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 31, 2011)

dubstep originally came from garage and drum & bass, i haven't really got into dubstep as i like garage and drum & bass much more.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 31, 2011)

WUBWUBWUBWUB.

I don't dislike it..


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 15, 2011)

90% of this thread is basically not dubstep, it's more like a certain style of electro house except not 4/4. I don't know why the name has been basically taken over by a totally different sound. This is a track by one of the originators of the genre:

Mala - Alicia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpzzGXBW4GA

Notice how it doesn't have stupid high pitched squealing noises or chainsaws? Or to be fair, a tune that is more for dancefloors, there's none heavier bass wise:

Joker - Purple City
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bIR_YmiuVw

It's supposed to be about the subbass not midrange 'random' noises (that are entirely predictable anyway now). The 'dubstep' tracks that are mostly linked here is basically a big youtube fad, it's not surprising because it's harder to appreciate subbass if you are listening to music with youtube quality on computer speakers.

There's still a lot of good bass music being released though, with just everyone avoiding the term dubstep totally cause now people think you mean awful shallow shit or bad novelty remixes all at 140 bpm exactly. If you can listen to wobbles and screeching for any long period of time you should really think about your taste in music. It got tiresome really quickly after Coki/Rusko, i think even they were surprised there were people who wanted to hear entire fucking sets of it and nothing else.

Edit: ok i see 1 person who actually knows something linked the Joker track i guess it's an easy example; tbh even his tracks are pretty shallow that's why he plays very varied sets and not just the same style. Here's a different track instead, a garagey type track that sounds unremarkable without proper bass though:

D1 - Chocolate Orange
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKp7OzjKJqU


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2011)

You know, thank you iNFiNiTY for bumping this thread; I've been itching to use this for a while now. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG2KMkQLZmI[/youtube]

I don't know, I just can't stand dubstep for the life of me. While I have been coming around to some remixes (one of my friends recently introduced me to Streamline, and those mixes are amazing. If you haven;t heard of them before, look it up on youtube; it's definitely worth checking out), dubstep just sounds terrible to me.

YMMV, I guess.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 17, 2011)

I used to be in love with it then I realized most of it is crap.Its like a DS you have to go through all the Shovelware to find the good games or songs.I like old ass dubstep from like 04-06.
[youtube]g-pLVMQxS54[/youtube]
Substance not filth.SKRILLEX IS SHIT.
[youtube]G2NmPqJ5LTs[/youtube]
Also the cool random dubstep like Unicorn Kid.Thats good stuff.


----------

